

The Cult of Apple vs. the Cult of Scientology - mkswp
http://blog.marksweep.com/post/27026289934/the-cult-of-apple-vs-the-cult-of-scientology

======
idspispopd
Sad panda. I thought this was going to be funny.

Instead it's a serious attempt at linking the two, which is a bit like going
to google trends and concluding that Christmas trees cause AIDS, because they
both trend similarly.

~~~
steverb
I thought it was a serious attempt at contrasting the two. While the article
does point out some similarities, it also spends the time to show how Apple
diverges from actual cults.

I suspect that you could find similarities between any cohesive organization.

